# Best way to get people to your website?



## terra (Jun 8, 2008)

What have you all found the best way to get customers to your website?


----------



## DSGRAPHITA (May 15, 2008)

Try a link on the sleeve...also, Adsense from Google is immediate gratification...


----------



## xbftees (Jun 9, 2008)

That is a question that has about a million answers and what works for me may not work for you. A better questions is what's the best way to get people to MY website.


----------



## terra (Jun 8, 2008)

xbftees said:


> That is a question that has about a million answers and what works for me may not work for you. A better questions is what's the best way to get people to MY website.


Okay what's the best way to get people to MY website?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Terra, I would love to know that also.
Let me know what you find out. )

I tried adwords but I got nothing from that but a lot of money wasted.


----------



## xbftees (Jun 9, 2008)

What's your site? What are you selling? Who is your target customer demographic?


----------



## xbftees (Jun 9, 2008)

Martinwoods, did you do Adwords yourself or work with a marketer? It actually should be a good way for you to market if your campaign was set up properly. Adwords has a lot of rules with making it work optimally, so it's not an easy system to make work for you if you're unfamiliar with it.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks
A friend of mine who is a computer programmer/designer helped. (or didn't) depending I guess.


----------



## terra (Jun 8, 2008)

xbftees said:


> What's your site? What are you selling? Who is your target customer demographic?


terraspromos.com
promotional products
everyone breathing


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Im going to direct you guys to some old post's. Do a search on MySpace marketing. There are a few post from me and some I have added to that would help you advertise a bit on myspace. If they take the time to go and look at your myspace. They will take the time to go to your website.

-MzM


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

There are quite a few good books on web marketing and PR - I would keep to the free stuff first. Google adwords can eat up lots of money but if you play with it and get creative with words some can be very cheap - also lots of people don't realize you can setup sites to block from displaying your ad - that can also save lots of $$.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Mark_S said:


> There are quite a few good books on web marketing and PR - I would keep to the free stuff first. Google adwords can eat up lots of money but if you play with it and get creative with words some can be very cheap - also lots of people don't realize you can setup sites to block from displaying your ad - that can also save lots of $$.


Mark- Can you explain a little more about setting up sites to block from displaying your ad? Thanks!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. The first thing you have to consider when marketing your web site, is that you don't have a unique product. Neither do most of the rest of us. No one is suddenly going to shout "wow - look a tee shirt with a slogan on it", or "wow - a tee shirt with an image on it". Put tee shirt (or t-shirt) into google and it will come up with something like 'found 1-10 of 1,000,000 matches. The point being made here is that the Internet is truly immense. Simply submitting your site to Google isn't going to bring hoardes of folks to your site.*

*So how do you get folks to visit your site? Well I would suggest you first identify who your typical customer is. Draw of profile of them, define what age range they are in, where they live and what their interests are likely to be. All the big businesses use this method, it is called targetted marketing.*

*Having established WHO your customer is, you then have to find a means of telling them about your site. This could be as simple as handing out flyers at schools and local events, having a presence at specialist shows, or advertising in specific trade magazines. Put a bumper sticker on your car "Great clothing at www.**". You could also ask suppliers to put a link to your site, in return for putting a link to them on your site.*

*There are lots of different ways to promote your site. Some are cheap options & very effective, some are expensive and bring little benefit to your business. You need to think about your marketing OUTSIDE of the Internet though. If someone buys a shirt from you, ensure you put a card in with it, telling them you have a web site. You'd be amazed about how many businesses don't.*


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

BareApparel said:


> Mark- Can you explain a little more about setting up sites to block from displaying your ad? Thanks!



You have to have the advanced features for ad campaigns - you can select the specific sites - these should be based on your customer "persona" 

So you can eliminate lots of sites that don't fit what you sell 

https://adwords.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=52155&hl=en_US


----------

